# Band type question



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

I was wondering what would be a good band type for shooting iron ore taconite pellots 3/8 size for shooting cans and small targets at around 15 to 20 meters? I am looking for more longevity then speed as I am just a beginner.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Single 17/45s should be just the ticket.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

for longevity, tubes. for plinking, pretty much anything. you can even use office rubber bands in different configurations also.


----------



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

August West said:


> Single 17/45s should be just the ticket.


Thanks all, I'll email tex shooter and try to buy some bands.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27942-black-friday-deals-all-week-long/


----------



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

August West said:


> Single 17/45s should be just the ticket.


Will any of these be best.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-Of-3-High-Quality-Dankung-Style-17-45-Slingshot-Bands-/180911379033?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1f289259

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Sets-Of-Black-Theraband-Replacement-Slingshot-Bands-Super-Heavy-Pull-/170902273556?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27ca91be14

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-Of-3-High-Power-Hunting-Theraband-Gold-Slingshot-Bands-/141037234361?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d67968b9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dankung-Style-17-45-Slingshot-Bands-2-strand-/170593795523?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b82ebdc3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Strand-17-45-Slingshot-Bands-With-Steel-Ball-Insert-/170661158324?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bc329db4


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

This one, but for the love of everything that is right don't pay that price!!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dankung-Style-17-45-Slingshot-Bands-2-strand-/170593795523?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b82ebdc3&afsrc=1

Order tubes from simple shot and I will teach you how to make them.

**** dude PM me your address and I will make you a couple a sets and drop them in the mail for free.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I didn't look at the rest but the first ones are pretty awesome. Thats what I've been shooting lately, and it's has very good speed with 7/16 and it'll throw around a half inch ball berring and I've even tried out 3/8 with it. Now, I love tbg but These tubes are excellent and wouldn't think twice about getting some more


----------

